# William Lane Craig's "Apologetic" is a Joke



## Apologist4Him (Sep 28, 2005)

*William Lane Craig\'s \"Apologetic\" is a Joke*

I started a thread with the same title at: http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showthread.php?t=62170 and it's become quite a "hot" thread, currently with 100 replies and upwards to a 1,000 views. I decided to start this thread as a place for commentary on the thread. Reading my replies might be helpful for Reformed apologists in the process of learning Van Tillian apologetics. Somebody created another thread entitled "Is Van Til's Apologetic Christian, Or Merely Theistic?" http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showthread.php?t=58235 and after conceeding his apologetic is Christian, the author of the thread, revised the question to something along the lines of "Is Van Til's apologetic distinctly Reformed?"

The first non-believer to respond to me described my comments as"barking insanity". The second non-believer to respond described my comments as "weird". The third non-believer to respond claimed that my worldview is based on autonomy (tried to flip to turn the tables on me). The fourth non-believer to respond implied that I have a "massive ego" and so on. 

I've received either no response or (flamming) strawmen to my best responses.

Thanks to the lengthy discussion, I've decided to listen to Dr. Bahnsen's lecture GB1876 "Two Theorectical Problems With Presuppositonalism" from the Seminary Apologetics lectures.

What a day, I spent my entire day off responding to people in the thread I started and the other thread, both of which I've linked to above.

Now as I look back at how I used to do apologetics, I think to myself; "what was I thinking?!?!" When I discovered weaknesses of the traditional arguments, when probability arguments left me doubting, I decided to study apologetc methodology, I began to consider my doubt and what the Bible say's about doubt, that's when I began to ask, what is the biblical method for doing apologetics? Dr. Van Til an d Greg Bahnsen have both been an invaluable aid in my journey, and I will continue to learn from them as I read their writings and listen to their lectures.

Soli Deo Gloria!


[Edited on 9-28-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------

